# Stolen yeti in Rockport



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

For the a hole that took my yetti out of my boat last night I sure hope you enjoy it, and enjoy the cold drinks in it as well. It was my pleasure to do all of that hard work to buy it and fill it so you could walk off with it!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Sucks to hear man.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

We were camping in New Braufels 2 weeks ago. The Park dude was checking people's Yeti's to make sure they were not stolen. He said it happened alot there in the area.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Crack heads and Summer time. I noticed a lil scribing done on our 40x60 man cave close to my launch where we store our boats, The turds are almost out for da summa. Can't wait should be a good un' .

Sorry for your loss YS. It is almost a given they Eye balled you coming down a road or store .


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

That is why the yeti gets locked up at night, they tend to walk off.

MO


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

If you think the cable lock is secure, think again. Lost a 125 the first night I had it out of my driveway in RP. They all come out of the boat at night.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I have the cable lock system that yeti sells for them. I have had people try to cut through the cable with something when it was locked to the bed of my truck and they couldnt cut it. I have the gashes on the lid of it to show they used something rather sharp.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Slimshady said:


> If you think the cable lock is secure, think again. Lost a 125 the first night I had it out of my driveway in RP. They all come out of the boat at night.


I guess they used bolt cutters and were hunting for things to steal. If that is the scenario there will not be a safe way to secure them. Its a good thing that most people dont carry around bolt cutters


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Yup. Going to Glen at Custom Marine Concepts as he just ordered my new one and is installing his cooler lock that he is doing now.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

Flatsmaster , 

I'll bite , how do you open it ?

Mo


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

flatsmaster14 said:


> View attachment 618455


Exactly. Going to be very similar to that


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

That's not my boat nor do I have that set up but it seems like that's the best yay to secure one. If someone wants your cooler bad enough they will go get bolt cutters!!! And that cheesy wire yeti sells wont stand a chance.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Remove locks and slip loop off the rod holders.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

mozingo1952 said:


> Flatsmaster ,
> 
> I'll bite , how do you open it ?
> 
> Mo


You don't. You take the bar off while fishing. That's for when your boats on the trailer. It should be fairly cheap to add to a existing cooler rack. Rod holders are 60-65$ and the pipe will probably be the same. Probably around 200$


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I really like that, I will definitely be looking into that!

Thanks.. for sharing.



flatsmaster14 said:


> You don't. You take the bar off while fishing. That's for when your boats on the trailer. It should be fairly cheap to add to a existing cooler rack. Rod holders are 60-65$ and the pipe will probably be the same. Probably around 200$


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

If a person has stealing something on his mind, he will have the right tools.
One of the small rechargable ginders work rather well. Locks only keep honest people honest.:brew:


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

bobbyoshay said:


> I guess they used bolt cutters and were hunting for things to steal. If that is the scenario there will not be a safe way to secure them. Its a good thing that most people dont carry around bolt cutters


All it takes is the smallest of bolt cutters. If people are targeting yeti's, they know what it takes to cut the cable locks. Cost me $750 for a replacement cooler and custom cushion.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

RexP said:


> If a person has stealing something on his mind, he will have the right tools.
> One of the small rechargable ginders work rather well. Locks only keep honest people honest.:brew:


agree, that may work on a lazy thief but not a determined one, my guess is a 3' crow bar would rip those screws right out of that deck then you'd be out the rack, yeti, and have a jacked up floor :cop:. Sorry to hear about the Yeti, I've gotten where I just set mine in the door at night now even though the crack heads haven't been on the prowl lately across the bridge in Lamar I know it's just a matter of time.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Maybe vigilantes in Rockport?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

yellowskeeter said:


> enjoy the cold drinks in it as well
> 
> Bet they drank Natty Lights till the sun came up! :cheers:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Slimshady said:


> All it takes is the smallest of bolt cutters. If people are targeting yeti's, they know what it takes to cut the cable locks. Cost me $750 for a replacement cooler and custom cushion.


Ouch......i dont leave my truck for more than a few minutes with it in the bed. Like someone else mentioned.....if they want it they will get it. The lock simply keeps them moving on instead of just a lift and go.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

kenny said:


> Maybe vigilantes in Rockport?


Need to start leaving some rattlesnakes in them at night :wink:.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Guy in Austin had his locked up in storage. They took a sawsall and cut his aluminum to get it out.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I couldn't imagine leaving one of those outside at night...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Best thing to do if you're boat isn't locked up in a stall is to remove anything that you want to keep that is easy to remove.

Saw a portable propane torch the other day that's the same size as the propane tanks they sell for lanterns. It will cut through cable, that nice locking bar across the top of the cooler and other things in just a few seconds.

We get smart...thieves get smarter and are always a jump ahead.

I don't even lock the toolbox on my truck anymore. Leave it unlocked so they won't destroy a $500 box to get to the $100 worth of tools inside lol.

Sorry you lost your cooler...too bad you didn't catch them in the act.

TH


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Guess I just dont get it,,, Our country today if full of sorry SOB's, thieves, and murderers in every county, every city, every town,,,, Why would anyone spend so much on a cooler and just leave it outside overnight ?? Would you leave expensive rod and reels and tackle boxes outside? I know its a hassle to bring it in with you but cmon man,,, if they break into your house/garage/RV or otherwise secure area thats a different story,(and that happens plenty also) but if you leave it outside whether its chained/locked down or whatever your just asking for it to be taken.......


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

bigbarr said:


> Guess I just dont get it,,, Our country today if full of sorry SOB's, thieves, and murderers in every county, every city, every town,,,,


And I can't help but wonder where this mentality came from, the mentality of "if I want it I will just take it from you!"


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

bigbarr said:


> Guess I just dont get it,,, Our country today if full of sorry SOB's, thieves, and murderers in every county, every city, every town,,,, Why would anyone spend so much on a cooler and just leave it outside overnight ?? Would you leave expensive rod and reels and tackle boxes outside? I know its a hassle to bring it in with you but cmon man,,, if they break into your house/garage/RV or otherwise secure area thats a different story,(and that happens plenty also) but if you leave it outside whether its chained/locked down or whatever your just asking for it to be taken.......


That is very true. I knew it was a hot item and decided to leave it at a risk so definitely my stupidity. That's why I just wanted to post thanking the idiots who took it and and was wanting to make sure they where enjoying the drinks! Just can't leave anything anywhere at any time for any reason.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.makes your stomach hurt when thieves take something you worked hard for. My igloo has been in the back of my bed for over a month  I will never spend that kind of money on a cooler so some pos can walk off with it. Plus ice only cost .99 and my igloo keeps my drinks nice and cold.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> That is very true. I knew it was a hot item and decided to leave it at a risk so definitely my stupidity. That's why I just wanted to post thanking the idiots who took it and and was wanting to make sure they where enjoying the drinks! Just can't leave anything anywhere at any time for any reason.


Hey , not ragging you personally man, and im sorry you lost it, there are so many post here just like what happened to you, sucks but its reality these days...


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

bigbarr said:


> Hey , not ragging you personally man, and im sorry you lost it, there are so many post here just like what happened to you, sucks but its reality these days...


Ha, don't worry did not take it that way. All good. 
I just know that I should have removed it and I didn't do it and paid the consequences. It sucks but its a reminder for those sexing guessing about unloading their 120 lb cooler that it will walk. Lesson learned for sure.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

teeroy said:


> And I can't help but wonder where this mentality came from, the mentality of "if I want it I will just take it from you!"


Its from all the non working, no morals,lack of any respect for anyone jerkoffs that have it in their mind that everyone or society owes them something,, its the "Im gonna get mine" mentality,,,,


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

yellowskeeter said:


> Ha, don't worry did not take it that way. All good.
> I just know that I should have removed it and I didn't do it and paid the consequences. It sucks but its a reminder for those sexing guessing about unloading their 120 lb cooler that it will walk. Lesson learned for sure.


Second not sexing! Stupid phone!


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you shoot a cooler thief? I hope so..............


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

yellowskeeter said:


> Second not sexing! Stupid phone!


Glad you clarified...was about to give you a whiskey tango foxtrot...


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

corkysteve said:


> Can you shoot a cooler thief? I hope so..............


You betcha,,,,,,,,,empty the mag. Tell the perp to put the cooler down first, wouldnt want the beer bottles to break as the headless torso fell to the ground.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

What kind of beer was in it?


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

I've had a 75qt Yeti in the back of my truck everyday for 2-3 years now. Houston, S.A., Austin, Rockport, P.A., no problem. I bought a heavy duty bracket from a guy on another forum and then found the biggest chain I could to anchor it to my in-bed tie downs. The chain is expensive and very big/heavy, but I think it helps to deter would be thieves. If you get the right type of padlock (pic below is not mine) for the cooler end of the chain there is almost no room for cutting tools to get a hold of the bracket or pad lock. If they want to try and cut the chain or kryptonite lock, they better have a few cut-off wheels and some spare time.









http://www.texashuntingforum.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/2428796/1

Chain&lock








http://www.amazon.com/KRYPTONITE-NY-FAHGETTABOUDIT-CHAIN-720018730231/dp/B000GRS1YE

edit: Just looked at the forum where I bought the bracket...I didn't even notice that it's made out of angle iron when I ordered it. It would be extremely easy to fab one up for anyone with the right saw.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Nobody ever steals my Igloos ???

:biggrin:


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

corkysteve said:


> Can you shoot a cooler thief? I hope so..............


If you wanna be in PRISON! Sux, but you can't use deadly force in Texas unless your life or your family's life is in eminent or immediate danger of death or serious bodily harm. There is even a provision for protecting a third-person under those same parameters. $700 worth of stolen cooler and contents ain't gonna fly in front of a Grand Jury.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

And that sux a big one Kenny! Oh well, what do we do Bro, get her ready for Canyon and c'mon with it......


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

*Â§ 9.42. DEADLY FORCE TO PROTECT PROPERTY*. A person is 
justified in using deadly force against another to protect land or 
tangible, movable property:
(1) if he would be justified in using force against the 
other under Section 9.41; and
(2) when and to the degree he reasonably believes the 
deadly force is immediately necessary:
(A) to prevent the other's imminent commission of 
arson, burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, theft during the 
nighttime, or criminal mischief during the nighttime; or
(B) to prevent the other who is fleeing 
immediately after committing burglary, robbery, aggravated 
robbery, or theft during the nighttime from escaping with the 
property; and
(3) he reasonably believes that: 
(A) the land or property cannot be protected or 
recovered by any other means; or
(B) the use of force other than deadly force to 
protect or recover the land or property would expose the actor or 
another to a substantial risk of death or serious bodily injury.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

^over a cooler??? No. 

Why don't people learn about anything not locked or hidden?


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

ACbob said:


> *Â§ 9.42. DEADLY FORCE TO PROTECT PROPERTY*. A person is
> justified in using deadly force against another to protect land or
> tangible, movable property:
> (1) if he would be justified in using force against the
> ...


First thing that Homicide Investigator is gonna ask you is, Was your boat insured?

If it was, then your up a creek. If it wasn't, he's gonna ask you if you thought that man's life was worth a cooler? Again, up a creek.

It's no wonder the Anti-Gun nuts have such a strong case against tighter restrictions on guns. As card carrying members (hopefully you are) You should know better. I sure wish it was a requirement before getting a CHL that some portion of the course, or even another whole separate course, would be required that pertained to the Rules of Engagement As It Pertains To The Use of Deadly/Lethal Force.

I truly pray that none of the members here on 2cool ever find themselves in a situation where they have to answer to the law on why they shot and killed a person over an ice chest, a wadefishing spot, or a toolbox in the bed of their truck..... Your gonna have a hard time convincing a jury of our peers on that one.....


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

It was stolen from the boat at night therefore he would be ok in shooting the perp.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

^^^ Amazing!!^^^ Well, ya'll go ahead and shoot him then...... :headknock


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Sucks to hear that YS. Hope you get them.

I keep hearing about the yeti coolers getting stolen. Just how much are they worth? just curious.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Nobody ever steals my Igloos ???
> 
> :biggrin:


don't bet on it. Just park your truck with your Igloos on the road in front of Sea Wolf park and you will find out soon enough :tongue:


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

beaucp said:


> Sucks to hear that YS. Hope you get them.
> 
> I keep hearing about the yeti coolers getting stolen. Just how much are they worth? just curious.


75 qt around $350 and they go up from there.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Next time I park anywhere overnight with the boat I am going to have one of those deer cams somewhere close where I can see if someone gets in the boat or near it, even though new Yeti will be locked up or removed.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

adpostel said:


> ^^^ Amazing!!^^^ Well, ya'll go ahead and shoot him then...... :headknock


You could shoot him. And depending on the grand jury you might get any charges dropped. But they might say is something that cost between 300 and 500 buck worth you taking someone life. Also if you do shoot someone and it goes to court is the 350 buck of the Yeti worth all the lawyers fees and everything your going to pay to clear your name.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Me personally, only way I'd shoot someone over a yeti cooler is if he was trying to beat me to death with it, but that's just me...


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

teeroy said:


> I couldn't imagine leaving one of those outside at night...


I don't leave my fish cooler outside and you've seen it.


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Heard of people using baby monitors for situations like this.Maybe inside the cooler or leaned against something close such as a few empty cans so it'll make a racket.Put the receiver next to your bed at night.


----------



## Kbrede2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Since these seem to be stolen a lot, AND they cost a premium, could the manufacture install a hidden tracking device inside the wall of the cooler. The device would have a tracking number on it that was unique to the owner and turned on at purchase/registration. 

Barring that, hook the security cable or lock up to a battery powered electric fence charger. Instant alarm when they try to cut the lock.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

I hear some people have begun sleeping with their Yeti's.


----------



## Veggie (Jan 27, 2013)

**** Thugs, I get so irritated when i hear stories like this. I hope these thugs get whats coming to them and they will!!!!!!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

adpostel said:


> First thing that Homicide Investigator is gonna ask you is, Was your boat insured?
> 
> If it was, then your up a creek. If it wasn't, he's gonna ask you if you thought that man's life was worth a cooler? Again, up a creek.
> 
> ...


Settle down, son! Just posting the law. There's decaf, you know.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Bandit Buster Security System - $91.99 to $129.99*

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Bandit_Buster_Security_System/descpage-BBSSY.html









http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/video.html?pcode=BBSSY


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

tinman03 said:


> Heard of people using baby monitors for situations like this.Maybe inside the cooler or leaned against something close such as a few empty cans so it'll make a racket.Put the receiver next to your bed at night.





Kbrede2 said:


> Since these seem to be stolen a lot, AND they cost a premium, could the manufacture install a hidden tracking device inside the wall of the cooler. The device would have a tracking number on it that was unique to the owner and turned on at purchase/registration.
> 
> Barring that, hook the security cable or lock up to a battery powered electric fence charger. Instant alarm when they try to cut the lock.


Ok, now we have suggestions of baby monitors being left near Yetis as well as hidden tracking devices. Do you Yeti guys expect someone to take your Yetis to the nearest Vet to see if they are micro chipped?

I honestly think a stolen Yeti is a factory reject that somehow made it to market. As we all know, Yeti coolers are sent to Israel and spend 10 weeks studying Krav Maga self defense under Israeli Special Forces supervision. A true factory Yeti could never be stolen. It would go full Chuck Norris on any thief.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

http://www.homesecuritystore.com/p-...extinguisher-theft-stopper-with-receiver.aspx


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm going to disguise all my coolers as Igloos to make then less desirable.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a buddy thats gonna make the slide in lock for the Yeti's like posted on page one. Let me know if you want one and I'll forward you his number


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I worked in RP 12 years ago and all the locals were complaining about how the theives just get slapped on the hand and turned loose. Need Sheriff Joe to come take those SOBs to his campand teach a lesson they will remember.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

adpostel said:


> ^^^ Amazing!!^^^ Well, ya'll go ahead and shoot him then...... :headknock


I would and especially at night. That means that he would be trespassing on my property. Nothing good happens at night way out in the country. They know the risk they are taking when they come down my 3/4 mile long drive way.

Call the cops is another option i guess......but it would take them 20 minutes to get to me. If the perp has a gun he should be stopped before he could use it on me. Thats where the law states that at night you can defend yourself and property with force. If you cant see what they are doing or concealing you better be proactive.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

ACbob said:


> *Â§ 9.42. DEADLY FORCE TO PROTECT PROPERTY*. A person is
> justified in using deadly force against another to protect land or
> tangible, movable property:
> (1) if he would be justified in using force against the
> ...


Well said!


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

How many 2coolers would find a man guilty over shooting someone for stealing thier YETI cooler ?

I would not.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Us 2 Coolers need to set up a 'sting' operation.... I bet in a matter of days it would be easy to attract a thief(s). Put a BIG YETI cooler in the boat near a marina/neighborhood, drink some cold brews and watch it unfold...

Sorry for your loss. I think most all of us have said "I'm too tired to grab it, it will be o.k overnight" I know I have....


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

Man, that really sucks! I keep a yeti locked down in plain view in the back of a flat bed F350 as it travels all over Texas. I use a heavy duty corner post bracket that is used for chain link fence. This works good because it has a straight and curved shape to it. It slides right into the slot under the lid and the round part goes around and lines up perfectly and the holes are already in it for a lock. I use a heavy duty cable that is attached to the flatbed and lock it to the bracket with a protected combo lock. I know if someone wants it bad enough they can get it, but they would need to work on it. Also, I have various TX and gun stickers all over it to personalize it and to be able to recognize it quickly.

This, but they make them with one of the ends is straight and they make them in various gauges. Very cheap option.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

muzzleloader said:


> How many 2coolers would find a man guilty over shooting someone for stealing thier YETI cooler ?
> 
> I would not.


But the 6 minority women on the jury would.


----------

